# looking for newbie fighters



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

Got a show coming up 27th March 2010, and looking for some newbies to MMA.

Our guys will have only ever done interclub shows, or class sparring and they are looking for to do their first full contact fights.

We are a club based in West Sussex, so if of any interest please feel free to pm me on here.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## oneononeandy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a newIy set up MMA club and also have several newbie fighters looking for a break into their first competitive mma fights. I'd welcome further info on your March 27th event. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

sent you an email dude


----------



## Syrus (Jan 4, 2010)

What weight classes?


----------



## Bracknell TKD Instructor (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there I am looking to get started in more contact tournaments. I am the instructor of Bracknell Taekwon-Do an have done national an regional Itf Tkd tournaments. Let me know if you would consider my application!

Regards.


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Some more info for you,

MMA Semi Pro rules -

Sam 80kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

Paul 80kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

Patrick 80kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

MMA Pro Rules

Raf 93kgs 2 wins - 0 losses

We also need an MMA Ref and Judge so if anybody is interested.

Kickboxing - full contact

Anthony 88kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

Martin 88kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

Chris 95kgs - only ever interclub / class sparring

Callum - 60kgs "Junior" 15 years old - only ever interclub / class sparring

Mark - 83kg - won 1 fight

Jon - 90kg - Senior won 1 fight 42 years old

Jason 70kg - only ever interclub / class sparring

Boxing - No Head Guards

Adam 76kg - won 2 fights

Please either phone 01903 236664 and speak to Nick or email [email protected]

www.gym-xtreme.com


----------



## Syrus (Jan 4, 2010)

Is Callam interested in going into the MMA?

I'm only two years his elder and 5kg lighter with only sparring experience, could be a good matchup?


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

sorry dude but Callum is only interested in kickboxing so a no starter


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

hi guys,

had some people pull out and the event is close,

so if anybody is interested not just the weight categories listed above please email [email protected]

cheers

nigel


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Hi Nigel

We are running an MMA / K1 event on 7th August in Hastings.

Just saw your post as only joined today. Shame we missed the date.

A lot of our guys are new to the sport and are looking for matches for the event. Would be good to chat as we are so close.

Mail me for a chat.... [email protected]

Cheers

Mark


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Mark

We have another night happening on August the 28th, I have PM'd you on here.

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## Jae (May 25, 2010)

hey, let me know if Jason comes to london, im looking for a first fight, 21 years old, 66kg

cheers,

J


----------

